

Startup Quote: Jonathan Ive, SVP, Apple - raychancc
http://startupquote.com/post/9390307907

======
raychancc
It became an exercise to reduce and reduce, but it makes it easier to build an
easier for people to work with.

\- Jonathan Ive

<http://startupquote.com/post/9390307907>

